
Lessons from Highly Effective Onboarding Experiences - jayp
https://www.midtype.com/blog/6-lessons-from-highly-effective-onboarding-experiences/
======
jayp
My co-founder at Midtype, Neel, wrote this article by looking at onboarding
flows of a dozen or so successful companies.

We have picked up a few tips on how to improve our own onboarding process.

What is a good onboarding that you experienced recently?

